# HP Mini 1000 HD Replacement



## JasonF

Hello,

A family friend recently gave me a broken HP Mini 1000 netbook because it is broken and they don't want to pay to get it repaired. It has been lightly used, but the HDD is broken. When it boots up, an error message of "Pri Master Hard Disk: S.M.A.R.T. Status BAD, Backup and Replace" appears.

I know I need to replace the HDD and was wondering what people thought I should put in it. I'm not a huge computer guy, but I can understand most things. I'm also a college student so money is tight. The cheaper the overall fix is, the better.

I've done the research and it takes a 1.8" ZIF HDD (the same HD's used in iPods and such). I believe the HDD also needs to be 5mm tall to fit in the laptop. Currently, the HDD in the netbook is a 4200rpm I believe. I've found online that SSD's might be better because they are quicker. I also will need to get an OS for it. As a college student, I recently got an email from Microsoft offering Windows 7 Pro at $30.00. I wasn't sure if the computer could handle Windows 7 Pro and how much space I would need to install it. I don't know how much other OS's cost in relation or what the benefit of each would be.

Here are some options that I've found online. I was wondering what everyone thought of them and which they would recommend for my situation (cost, speed, space, etc.).

Hitachi 40GB IDE 1.8" ZIF 4200 rpm

Super Talent 8GB 1.8" ZIF SSD

Super Talent 16GB IDE 1.8" ZIF SSD

Thanks for any help that you guys can provide!


----------



## Twinbird24

While the SSD is a lot faster, I hardly doubt that the 16GB would be enough, it would barley fit the OS (Windows 7). Out of those 3 that you chose I would pick the 40GB IDE, even though it is an IDE drive and has 4200RPM, the larger HDD space is better than the 8 or 16GB SSD.

From what I know, the netbook originally came with Windows XP Home Edition SP2, from the specs it looks like it could support Windows 7.

If you can find a 40+ GB HDD that is a SSD or has an RPM faster than 4200 it would be better.


----------



## wolfeking

SSD:
it is going to be very hard to find an IDE drive of that format big enough. 
there are a few 1.8'' SATA drives big enough for windows 7, but there wont be room in there for an adapter.
HDD:
I cant find any at newegg. it is doubtful however  that a dirve that small would reach much above the given 4200 RPM. 
This is about the only way that you are going to get a drive large enough to install windows 7.


----------



## Motoxrdude

You need to make sure you get the hard drive interface right. Not all hp 1000s are the same, at all. Take the model number off the sticker and make sure it's either SATA or IDE.


----------



## wolfeking

wouldnt it be easier for him to pull out the failed HDD and get the interface from there? That wouldnt leave any room for misinterpretation.


----------



## Motoxrdude

That works too lol.


----------



## JasonF

I'm not sure I understand the difference in a SADA and IDE. What would I even be looking for if I were to open the laptop?

Thanks for the replies by the way.


----------



## wolfeking

if it has 44 copper pins, its IDE. SATA will be 2 flat black connectors one slightly bigger than the other.


----------



## Twinbird24




----------



## JasonF

Ah okay! So if it's an IDE would you recommend the HDD I found in my first post? And if it's a SADA, would you recommend I find another or are the SSD drives SADA?


----------



## Eric2015

JasonF said:


> Hello,
> 
> A family friend recently gave me a broken HP Mini 1000 netbook because it is broken and they don't want to pay to get it repaired. It has been lightly used, but the HDD is broken. When it boots up, an error message of "Pri Master Hard Disk: S.M.A.R.T. Status BAD, Backup and Replace" appears.
> 
> I know I need to replace the HDD and was wondering what people thought I should put in it. I'm not a huge computer guy, but I can understand most things. I'm also a college student so money is tight. The cheaper the overall fix is, the better.
> 
> I've done the research and it takes a 1.8" ZIF HDD (the same HD's used in iPods and such). I believe the HDD also needs to be 5mm tall to fit in the laptop. Currently, the HDD in the netbook is a 4200rpm I believe. I've found online that SSD's might be better because they are quicker. I also will need to get an OS for it. As a college student, I recently got an email from Microsoft offering Windows 7 Pro at $30.00. I wasn't sure if the computer could handle Windows 7 Pro and how much space I would need to install it. I don't know how much other OS's cost in relation or what the benefit of each would be.
> 
> Here are some options that I've found online. I was wondering what everyone thought of them and which they would recommend for my situation (cost, speed, space, etc.).
> 
> Hitachi 40GB IDE 1.8" ZIF 4200 rpm
> 
> Super Talent 8GB 1.8" ZIF SSD
> 
> Super Talent 16GB IDE 1.8" ZIF SSD
> 
> Thanks for any help that you guys can provide!



You need one 1.8" 40pin PATA ZIF SSD for your mini 1000, not a SATA or IDE drive. I would like to recommend a mature option for you.
Renice 1.8" 40pin PATA ZIF SSD
you could find review of this ssd on notebookreview.com.


----------



## Eric2015

Considering that you would do the replacement by yourself, here is a installation guide for ZIF ssd in HP mini 1000 with pictures might be useful for you.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Before you go buying anything take out your old hard drive first and make sure you know what you have. I have a mini hp 1000 and it has a sata hard drive, but there are many different models and they use both ide and sata.


----------

